# Sabiki Rig Trick



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was surfing the web about Sabiki rigs and found this post from a guy in Maine who says that he slays the Spanish Macks up there by putting a jig head with a flip tail or a sinking mirrolure on the end instead of a weight and then slings it out as far as can. Then retrieves it with a slow jerky manner. He says it looks like a small fish chasing a school of bait fish.

Anyone tried this before? I have never tried Sabiki but I thought they were only for jigging from a boat or a peir.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sounds interesting and don't know why it wouldn't work. The small Sabiki hooks should act like "teasers".


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I didn't know there were Spanish macks up there.

The system does work though, I've done it before.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I thought it was an interesting idea. Kinda like a miniature version of those umbrella rigs with the multi flip tails that they use for trolling from a boat


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea but where I live in Maryland it is illegal. Here you are only allowed a maximum of two hooks per line. I am sure it would work, a fish chasing a small scool of bait should drive any predator into a feeding frenzy.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have seen it done with diamond jigs and clark spoons getting the same results.

Robert


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

jlentz said:


> Sounds like a good idea but where I live in Maryland it is illegal. Here you are only allowed a maximum of two hooks per line. I am sure it would work, a fish chasing a small scool of bait should drive any predator into a feeding frenzy.
> 
> John


Then here is an idea, in a lot of NC trout streams you can't use spinners with treble hooks. So the trick we use is to cut two of the hooks off the spinner.
So what if you cut the hooks off all but one of the Sabiki rig flys,,,that would be legal in MD right?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you can put a jig and strip on the bottom also...flatties love that...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a splendid idea Fireline


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I used too.*

I used to do it but I would make my own sabikis with gold hooks and a jigging spoon on the bottom. I would jig it up and down for trout and spanish. Problem was, I lost allot of spoons due to the spanish biting off the hooks and jigs. BUt i did catch some as well.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

As a novelty, we have guys on the pier that make their own to mess with the blues for bait. Admittedly, it starts to look like more of a snag rig with "J" hooks then a sabiki rig. The fella pulled 5 blues up at one time the first time he used it. I haven't seen him pull anything else up with it since. LOL

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've used diamond jigs on the back of Sabiki rigs with success, one time I even lifted it out of the water to find two menhaden on the sabiki hooks and a spanish on the diamond jig.

I've also tied and used the gold hook rig with pairs of #4 gold J hooks tied into loops on the line above a gold flash diamond jig to catch blues, spanish, grass shad and menhaden.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

We use them offshore for Albies with a pink maria jig on the back. The trick is to reel it so fast the maria is skipping across the water. They can't resist it.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw a guy doing it on the Frisco Pier a couple of years ago. He was using a nice homemade sabiki rig with a lead weight. He was catching blues while the rest of us were practicing casting Gotchas.

Jeff


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

rattler said:


> you can put a jig and strip on the bottom also...flatties love that...


There is a "fluke rig" that MJ bought that is basically a large hooked sabiki rig - she likes to play with that - I think I'll pass on your jig&strip idea to her. Then, when she tries to land a limit of flounder all at once...I'll have you come help her unhook them!


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Ive used straw rigs also put a piece of straw over a gold hook same concept anyone who fished buckroe knows what im talking about the spanish there wouldnt hit a gotcha


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, now I am all fired up about giving this a shot the next time I fish( two weeks from now) and will let u know.

Thanks for all the input:fishing:


----------



## socalsurfer (Apr 16, 2008)

Fireline20 said:


> I was surfing the web about Sabiki rigs and found this post from a guy in Maine who says that he slays the Spanish Macks up there by putting a jig head with a flip tail or a sinking mirrolure on the end instead of a weight and then slings it out as far as can. Then retrieves it with a slow jerky manner. He says it looks like a small fish chasing a school of bait fish.
> 
> Anyone tried this before? I have never tried Sabiki but I thought they were only for jigging from a boat or a peir.


I actually do that, but I didn't really think about me recreating anything, I only used it because I didn't have the right size sinker...


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*yup.........*

Adding a Stingsilver or Gotcha to the end is a great way to fish Blues and Spanish from the piers here in Virginia.... It kind of kills 2 fish with one rig, as you can jig up Threadfin and Spanish Sardines/ Cigar Minnows for bait while also seeing what predators may be lurking underneath... A 3oz. Stingsilver in pink/white is a great starting point until you adjust weight or color for the given current and/or water clarity... The biggest Spanish I ever landed(6lbs.) came using this rig on the old Grandview fishing pier in Hampton, Va..... Man do I miss that place... Ya'll be good and Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

